# Dataone modem used in airtel



## s_aerin (Mar 10, 2008)

can i use my dataone modem for the airtel broadband conx?

thanx in advance.


----------



## ico (Mar 10, 2008)

Yes, you can....

Just get to know the VPI and VCI number of Airtel Broadband and configure the modem accordingly. In Dataone, VPI = 0 and VCI = 35.

Also, use your Airtel Broadband Username & Password to connect.

Can you tell your Dataone Modem's model number??


----------



## s_aerin (Mar 12, 2008)

its a huawei model, wifi enabled. dont hv it with me right now, planning to bri back from home.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Mar 12, 2008)

For Airtel BB:
VPI = 1
VCI = 32

Please refer to this, for complete Airtel modem installation procedure.
*www.techhunt.org/node/52


----------



## anu_afs84 (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi,
Can I use a tataindicom modem for a dataone broadband connection?

Thanks


----------



## ravi_9793 (Sep 9, 2008)

anu_afs84 said:


> Hi,
> Can I use a tataindicom modem for a dataone broadband connection?
> 
> Thanks


I have no experience, but it cannot be used. This modem can be used only for DSL technology based internet connection.


----------



## alok4best (Sep 10, 2008)

To clarify few things here..
Tata Indicom Uses Modem...
While BSNL and Airtel use Router..Routers are a totally different species and far more smarter than Modem.
Don't know why these Airtel and Bsnl guys still call them Modems 
A Router can be used with DSL/ADSL which is the Technology BSNL and AIRTEL use..so you can use the same hardware for both.
But Indicom does not have DSL/ADSL and hence their Modem won't work for BSNL/AIRTEL.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Sep 10, 2008)

alok4best said:


> Don't know why these Airtel and Bsnl guys still call them Modems


Because its router cum modem. It performs both work.



> A Router can be used with DSL/ADSL which is the Technology BSNL and AIRTEL use..so you can use the same hardware for both.


I am scared, a simple router cannot be used as DSL modem.


----------

